# LA music scene.



## too larry (Nov 14, 2017)

Wait, I meant the other La.

Can you imagine this getting made today?


----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2017)

Folks from all over play New Orleans music. Even the Dead.


----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 14, 2017)

Noles basketball is on the radio. 1st game of the season. I'm not bored anymore. Will get back to this later.


----------



## too larry (Nov 15, 2017)

I've seen Tab a couple times at the Moon in Tally. Love his work with wetland restoration.


----------



## too larry (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)

Gotta have some Trunk


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)

Back when they were youngsters and the world was still flat.


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 13, 2018)

"Crawfish gumbo...rhythm of the jungle.."


----------



## too larry (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 13, 2018)

cookin' some crawdad


----------



## too larry (Dec 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> cookin' some crawdad


Not sure if the "Jane" shot was from the Tarzan movie filmed at Silver Springs Florida, but for 20 years afterward people would report seeing monkeys in the woods.


----------



## too larry (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)




----------

